# Word for the day  scabrous



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

scabrous


PRONUNCIATION:
(SKAB-ruhs) 


MEANING:
adjective:
1. Rough: having small raised dots or scales.
2. Salacious.
3. Difficult to deal with; knotty.

The gloriously scabrous ending to it all leaves the viewer wishing this talented writer had let it rip earlier.

The adjective scabrous can describe anything that's bumpy and coarse, like your pet iguana or the rough stucco walls in your parents' house. It's often used to talk about skin that's not smooth — you might say that your run-in with poison ivy and mosquitoes this summer has left you with scabrous arms and legs.

I confess that I sometimes want to add another syllable between the b and the r


----------

